# Scary but Sexy Costumes!!!



## Gemima (Aug 26, 2009)

_Heyy all,

My girlfriends are trying to come up with some costumes ideas that are scary but hot at the same time. The more creative and unique the better!!!

So far we have a porcelain doll, sexy witch, she devil, black angel, and a black cat.

Can you think of anything else... even if it is a guy costume that you can make feminine and sexy. 

Kisses_


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Lady Gadiva, Elvira, an evil doll, the Bride of Frankenstein


----------

